# Richfield, Ohio Slot Car Show April 30th



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.....LOOK FOR THE BIG ORANGE SCJ BANNER*


*April 30th*, Ohio, Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show Richfield *SAME LOCATION NEW NAME* Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151 Exit 11 Ohio TPK. Tables are $25 each through October 8th, after this date $30.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected]

If all goes well, we will have a large collection of JL push cars (Firest run, last run etc.) for sale at just $5 each!


:wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I can hardly wait. It seems like forever since the last show since I missed the midwest and Detroit shows and Toledo bowed out. I'm ready.


----------



## tat2clod (Apr 13, 2005)

is this all vintage or??? im into 1/32 thanks for any info


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

tat2clod said:


> is this all vintage or??? im into 1/32 thanks for any info


HO mainly, but I would guesstimate that maybe 25 ~ 30% is dedicated to "Big Scale" stuff including new and vintage.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

How does this show compare to the Matteson/Chicago show, just wondering if it is worth the 8 hour trip???


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

rodstrguy said:


> How does this show compare to the Matteson/Chicago show, just wondering if it is worth the 8 hour trip???


It depends on what your at the Chicago Matteson show for........we set up at both and do so for different reasons. Richfield is good for Vintage HO (Aurora specifically) but there are still plenty of racers, modern HO and 1:32, but very little 1:24 compared to Chicago/Matteson.

Over all, Tjets & AFX rain supreme at Richfield....and don't forget, this is the oldest slot car only show in North America!

JMHO


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey John , 
Do you know if there are any tables left. I sent Brad an email last week trying to reserve a table , but have not heard back from him. 
Any help ? 

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The showroom in Richfield is definately smaller than the one in Matteson, but the density of product and top notch dealers in Richfield is very high. It's often packed to the gills. I think John has a strategic place next to the door which can be popped to let in a little life sustaining oxygen.

A lot of the quality dealers that you hear mentioned in a good light on this board, like Slot Car Johnny, Bob Beers, Mike Vitale (RRR), Buds HO, MotorCityToyz, Bear, BadL, and many more that I'm forgetting are usually there. Henry Harnish was at the last show selling some cool sets and set-only AFX cars that I've never seen before. I've met dealers from as far away as California at the show. 

I never leave the show with any money left in my wallet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Where was Buds??? 
Two shows in a row with Buds MIA at Richfield.
Too bad.


----------



## Dale Panasewicz (Apr 30, 2008)

*What the?*



SCJ said:


> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.....LOOK FOR THE BIG ORANGE SCJ BANNER*
> 
> 
> *April 30th*, Ohio, Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show Richfield *SAME LOCATION NEW NAME* Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151 Exit 11 Ohio TPK. Tables are $25 each through October 8th, after this date $30.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected]
> ...


I just want to thank the moron who posted April 30th as the date for the slot car show on the web. I got up early this morning, went to the bank to pull out some cash, got on the turnpike and drove all the way to Richfield, pulled into the parking lot of the Quality Inn hotel, saw a sign that stated Welcome slot car peope! Thought to myself this must be the place! Looked around and thought, must not be a big show the parking lot is empty, went to the check in desk and the manager said the show was last Sunday! He also said he heard they had some problems posting the date on the net. Guess what? HE WAS RIGHT! THANKS A LOT FOR A FRUSTRATING, EXPENSIVE DAY FOR NOTHING! DALE


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

If you check the dates on this thread, you will notice that on April 30th 2006 there indeed was a show. Didn't you think it was a little strange to have a slot car show on a Wednsday? A Wednsday show would be a great idea if you didn't want any kids or anyone with a day job to attend. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dale Panasewicz said:


> I just want to thank the moron who posted April 30th as the date for the slot car show on the web. THANKS A LOT FOR A FRUSTRATING, EXPENSIVE DAY FOR NOTHING! DALE


 
High Dale Panasewicz, welcome to the HTBB.....*I guess I'm the moron your looking for.* :wave:

As others have mentioned, that was last years show date they usually change from year to year you know? In fact, most show promoters have both a fall and spring show, as does the Richfield show so you'll have another chance later this year (2008).

I'll tell you what, since you went to all the trouble of getting up, going to the bank and traveling to the show (on the wrong day from a two year old post I made).....I'll give you free shipping and insurance on any order you place with us for the next 7 days.

Fair enough?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

